# Two Hilarious Videos



## Reformed Roman (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;Iq32u5PukY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq32u5PukY8[/video]

[video=youtube;bQxhdxFN0qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQxhdxFN0qE[/video]


I think it's good to laugh at yourself sometimes.

The first video, was such a great misrepresentation of what Calvninists actually teach, that I found it extremely hilarious. 

The second video was hilarious, even though it didn't technically represent what Calvninists teach.

I hope you enjoy them. It's a pity though that Calvinism is so misunderstood


----------



## Reformed Roman (Sep 16, 2011)

THE BEAR TRUTH ABOUT CALVINISM - YouTube

anyone actually find these funny?


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 16, 2011)

I've seen these before, but yes, they _are_ funny. lol! MONERGISM! *karate chop*

I will add two more pick-up lines just because I can: "Have you died before? 'Cause you have a glorified body!" ... "If I walked around you seven times like Jericho, would you fall for me?"


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 16, 2011)

here's two more,

'You know, I'm really into relationship evangelism.' 


'Before tonight, I never believed in predestination...' 




or maybe this;


•The bible says, "Give drink to those who are thirsty, and feed the hungry." So how about dinner? 

or


'is it a sin that you stole my heart




> For you, I would slay 2 Goliaths!
> 
> 
> Are we on the Mount of Transfiguration, because you’re glowing?
> ...


----------



## Reformed Roman (Sep 16, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> I've seen these before, but yes, they _are_ funny. lol! MONERGISM! *karate chop*
> 
> I will add two more pick-up lines just because I can: "Have you died before? 'Cause you have a glorified body!" ... "If I walked around you seven times like Jericho, would you fall for me?"



YES. The monergism thing is really what made this hilarious. That karate chop was great.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 17, 2011)

Ahahahaha!!!! Pergy you have us rolling with laughter!!!


----------

